# Sound



## Matrix-NTN (14. Mai 2004)

HI,
Ich bräuchte mal tech. info von euch.
Ich habe in meinem alten Linux rechner ne Soundkarte eingebaut (ISA)
So und nun ist das Problem was für Sound treiber...?
GIbts da ne hardware erkennung oder sowas dafür?
Also auf dem Chip steht drauf:
Diamond 
Technologies
DT-0197H
oder für die Karte von ESS
Model ESS1868

Kann mri dabei bitte einer helfen?
Bitte ist dringend....
Mfg
TObias


----------



## Daniel Bernhardt (17. Mai 2004)

Da du ja weisst, welchen Chipsatz deine Soundkarte besitzt kannst du einfach die nötigen Module für deinen Kernel laden. 

_$ man modprobe_ gibt dir weitere Informationen.


----------

